# Single parents not to be penalised



## runner (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi,  thought those of you who claim DLA for your children with diabetes would be interested in the following:  CPAG welcomed the statement by Lord McKenzie on the Welfare Reform Bill in the House of Lords that the Government ?have now decided to ensure that lone parents on income support who have a child under the age of 16 and in receipt of any rate of care component of disability living allowance will not be required to undertake work-related activities.? While previously, lone parents with children in receipt of middle or higher rate care DLA were exempt from the requirement to engage in work-related activities or face benefit sanctions, lone parents with children on the lower rate of DLA were not. 
 Result!

This was received in an email from the Child Poverty Action Group, but I couldn't find the same on their website:  http://www.cpag.org.uk/


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmm what about people like me then.   When I was pregnant with Jessica I was single (we split just before I found I was pregnant).   We didn't know Jessica would have problems until she was born.   I was told that I was too rich to help but too poor to survive.

Even now with this new thing for lone parents it misses out people like me.   I own my own house so I have to cover the mortgage.   If I was on income support I wouldn't get the mortgage  paid, if I was renting I would get the rent and council tax etc etc.    So I have to work but with a child with needs and the fact I have to go in to school and have time off lots I can only work part time and for my dad (he is flexible) so I do 16 hours a week, get working tax credit but I'm on minimum wage.   So I get rubbish money to pay all the bills etc.  

So where does the government help me.   Do I have to give up work, give up my house and rent somewhere before they do deals like that for people in my position.    Doesn't seem fair too me.   Maybe I'm just being selfish.


----------



## katie (Nov 27, 2009)

Just wait till the Tory's come into power and start giving money to married couples who stay together, Adrienne


----------



## runner (Nov 27, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Hmm what about people like me then.   When I was pregnant with Jessica I was single (we split just before I found I was pregnant).   We didn't know Jessica would have problems until she was born.   I was told that I was too rich to help but too poor to survive.
> 
> Even now with this new thing for lone parents it misses out people like me.   I own my own house so I have to cover the mortgage.   If I was on income support I wouldn't get the mortgage  paid, if I was renting I would get the rent and council tax etc etc.    So I have to work but with a child with needs and the fact I have to go in to school and have time off lots I can only work part time and for my dad (he is flexible) so I do 16 hours a week, get working tax credit but I'm on minimum wage.   So I get rubbish money to pay all the bills etc.
> 
> So where does the government help me.   Do I have to give up work, give up my house and rent somewhere before they do deals like that for people in my position.    Doesn't seem fair too me.   Maybe I'm just being selfish.



Not at all, it is a serious situation.  Personally, (and apologies because I've said this before on here) I think we live in a culture which doesn't value our children.  They are _all_ of our future, parents or not. We have a collective responsibility towards them and shouldn't penalise those who attempt to raise them.  They will be providing our healthcare and other public services which will support us when we need it.  It's a crazy situation where lone parents are forced to go out to work, in many cases to look after other people's children, so they can pay someoene else to look after their own child!  Unless there's been a bereavement, there should be another responsible parent in the equasion too, but often isn't.  Rant over!


----------



## runner (Nov 27, 2009)

katie said:


> Just wait till the Tory's come into power and start giving money to married couples who stay together, Adrienne




Well, I know who I won't be voting for!  And I will be voting - I've only missed one election in all  my voting years. Just a pity I have to settle for 2nd best as there isn't a major party that represents my views!  Better that than allow a government who will slash public spending and make the the richest even richer!  Shame my children don;t think the same - those who can, don't vote because they don't think it will make a difference  Party political broadcast over now too!


----------



## am64 (Nov 27, 2009)

they don't remember the thatcher years.....ahhhggghhhh
i thought DLA was needs based not income based?


----------



## runner (Nov 27, 2009)

am64 said:


> they don't remember the thatcher years.....ahhhggghhhh
> i thought DLA was needs based not income based?



Arggghhh  dont mention the T word - still suffering the consequences - you've brought me out in a cold sweat  

Yes, but I think Adrienne is talking about the eligibility criteria for means-tested benefits?


----------



## katie (Nov 27, 2009)

Who should I vote for runner? I have no idea!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 27, 2009)

katie said:


> Who should I vote for runner? I have no idea!



I don't like Gordon Brown, not his politics necessarily (I rubbish at politics) I just don't like him, he's a wet fish.  

But the labour party gave me working tax and childrens tax credit.    If it was a conversative government when Jessica was born, I hate to think where I would have been.   

So I'm totally confused as per normal.


----------



## katie (Nov 27, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> I don't like Gordon Brown, not his politics necessarily (I rubbish at politics) I just don't like him, he's a wet fish.
> 
> But the labour party gave me working tax and childrens tax credit.    If it was a conversative government when Jessica was born, I hate to think where I would have been.
> 
> So I'm totally confused as per normal.



Haha I agree with the wet fish comment.  If we got a decent PM to replce him things might be better.  I hate the conservatives too though and I don't know which is the lesser of two evils?!


----------



## PhilT (Nov 27, 2009)

I think most politicians are self serving idiots who think more about their own adjenda's than the needs and best interests of the general population.

It's basically voting for the best of a bad bunch.


----------



## runner (Nov 27, 2009)

katie said:


> Who should I vote for runner? I have no idea!



Katie, boring tho' it may be wading through all the spin, I think you just have to look at what each party's policies are, particularly areas that your're interested in - health? eradicating proverty? the environment? re-distribution of wealth?  You could try looking at their websites, or listening to party political broadcasts, if you can bear it!  Then, see which appeals to you most.

Try not to get caught up in personalities - the PM is only the leader of the party - it is the policies you need to look at.

Personally, I'll be voting Labour in spite of their shortcomings, although I might look at the Lib-dems who seem to be more prepared to re-distribute income through the tax system, and yes I _will_ pay more tax if it gets a better health and welfare service, even tho' I can't afford it! I think they will all reduce public spending in some way, (what's spent on education, health, benefits, social care etc.) but the conservatives have said they definitely will, so they won't get my vote - don't like their overall philosophy anyway!  Pity Robin Hood isn't about any more!! 

Lecture over!


----------



## katie (Nov 27, 2009)

Hehe thanks. I watch Question Time and This Week if that helps   I can't stand the conservative's policies, I mean the ones ive heard. And labour have been doing badly for a few years now!

Hopefully i'll be in Australia when it's time to vote, so i'll be spared


----------



## Minster (Nov 27, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Hmm what about people like me then.   When I was pregnant with Jessica I was single (we split just before I found I was pregnant).   We didn't know Jessica would have problems until she was born.   I was told that I was too rich to help but too poor to survive.
> 
> Even now with this new thing for lone parents it misses out people like me.   I own my own house so I have to cover the mortgage.   If I was on income support I wouldn't get the mortgage  paid, if I was renting I would get the rent and council tax etc etc.    So I have to work but with a child with needs and the fact I have to go in to school and have time off lots I can only work part time and for my dad (he is flexible) so I do 16 hours a week, get working tax credit but I'm on minimum wage.   So I get rubbish money to pay all the bills etc.
> 
> So where does the government help me.   Do I have to give up work, give up my house and rent somewhere before they do deals like that for people in my position.    Doesn't seem fair too me.   Maybe I'm just being selfish.





hi adrienne

my sister had to give up work when my nephew became ill. he went onto dialasys. her husband left her about a week after his dianosis as he had been having an affair with his secretary who was 10 years younger than him. anyway less of the digressing. what i am trying to say is that she owned her own house and was up till diagnosis working for a good company in a very good job. she didnt qualify for most benefits, but as she couldnt work she was able to get income support as a lone parent. they didnt give her much money i think it was something like 1p per week, but it opened a whole host of doors for her and she could claim for the INTEREST on her mortgage. the dwp will NOT pay the whole of your mortgage but WILL pay the interest for you. my sister still doesnt work as my nephew is still not well, but is now eligable to more benefits. i would get a re-evaluation of your circumstances by the benefits team and make sure you see a lone parent advisor (not a general jsa advisor) as they know whats available to people in your circumstances.

hope this helps


----------



## Minster (Nov 27, 2009)

as for the political parties, i think they are all as bad as one another, but as is rightly said you need to choose the one thats policies work best for you. i will be looking at the policies closer in the next few weeks to see if any have changed, but at the moment i am thinking of voting for the lib dems as they seem to be the ones who will put more money into the health system and also take more power back from europe (which i think is also another major point for me) for decisions regarding our own rights etc.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 27, 2009)

Minster said:


> hi adrienne
> 
> my sister had to give up work when my nephew became ill. he went onto dialasys. her husband left her about a week after his dianosis as he had been having an affair with his secretary who was 10 years younger than him. anyway less of the digressing. what i am trying to say is that she owned her own house and was up till diagnosis working for a good company in a very good job. she didnt qualify for most benefits, but as she couldnt work she was able to get income support as a lone parent. they didnt give her much money i think it was something like 1p per week, but it opened a whole host of doors for her and she could claim for the INTEREST on her mortgage. the dwp will NOT pay the whole of your mortgage but WILL pay the interest for you. my sister still doesnt work as my nephew is still not well, but is now eligable to more benefits. i would get a re-evaluation of your circumstances by the benefits team and make sure you see a lone parent advisor (not a general jsa advisor) as they know whats available to people in your circumstances.
> 
> hope this helps



Thanks, I knew that they would pay the interest but that doesn't always help and mortgage companies don't always agree to that and you lose the house.

I am in a unique position in that I work from home for my dad over the net so can work at any time of the day, no set hours.


----------



## shiv (Nov 27, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Thanks, I knew that they would pay the interest but that doesn't always help and mortgage companies don't always agree to that and you lose the house.
> 
> I am in a unique position in that I work from home for my dad over the net so can work at any time of the day, no set hours.



Adrienne - who is your mortgage with? if it's with RBS or Natwest, i can PM you some info as i used to work in the mortgage collections centre, and dealt with anyone struggling to pay their mortgage, so i know a fair bit about their policies (unless they've changed in the past 4 weeks which is likely).

basically if the DWP/DSS make an offer of payment towards the interest on your mortgage, you must pay the other part. they work on their own interest rates so it will not be related to the one you're on. they send their payments every 4 weeks straight to your lender.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 27, 2009)

shiv said:


> Adrienne - who is your mortgage with? if it's with RBS or Natwest, i can PM you some info as i used to work in the mortgage collections centre, and dealt with anyone struggling to pay their mortgage, so i know a fair bit about their policies (unless they've changed in the past 4 weeks which is likely).
> 
> basically if the DWP/DSS make an offer of payment towards the interest on your mortgage, you must pay the other part. they work on their own interest rates so it will not be related to the one you're on. they send their payments every 4 weeks straight to your lender.



Thanks Shiv that's very nice of you.   I'm not with either of them and at the moment I doing fine.    I just think the system sucks thats all.


----------

